# Phenazepam



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about the drug phenazepam and if it would be good for social anxiety? because I have found a website that sells it without needing a prescription

p.s. feel free to pm me if you would like the link, they have loads of other interesting looking things things available on there as well


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It'd probably work the same as other benzos.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah I figured, on the website its sold as 99.9% pure powder rather than as capsules or pills, would this make it more effective than the pill form? (obviously you would need a mg scale to measure out your doseage)


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah it's a benzo so you can expect benzo like effects. but phenazepam has a very long half life and is very potent. a lot of people have ordered it, eyeballed doses and ended up blacking out for days, waking up in jail, that sort of thing.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

nork123 said:


> yeah I figured, on the website its sold as 99.9% pure powder rather than as capsules or pills, would this make it more effective than the pill form? (obviously you would need a mg scale to measure out your doseage)


it would be more potent by weight but not necessarily more "effective".


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

This stuff is **** imo, way to easy to OD on, and way too long acting.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah does seem quite dodgy, especially as its in pure powder form, I don't think i'll be up for taking the risk tbh especially because of how addictive and how bad the withdrawal is with benzo's


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, it will stay in your blood when you dont need it lol, it will have a massive tolerance, its useless unless you want something recreationally (wich is also dangerous with this stuff) but using this as a treatment for SA will end in a disaster.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

i bought some phenazepam for myself to try out and i'm actually enjoying it. I took about 5 or 6mg...just eye-balled it. because i didn't have a scale and injested it orally about 6 hours ago. I would be VERY careful if you choose to do this, because a good therapeutic dose is about .5mg-1mg and that is really difficult to work with. If you can find a way to measure that you'll probably be dealing with just a few grains of powder...nothing more.

I'm feeling very relaxed at the moment. If i had to compare it to another benzo i'd compare it to a non-benzo like zolpidem but without the weirdness and hallucinations and obviously very VERY long acting...I'm pretty functional at the moment but i could see if i had taken any more i might be on the verge of blacking out. 

To those who are curious about it....If you have any trouble controlling your intake of doctor-prescribed benzos, then don't even **** with this stuff. I think phenazepam CAN be used therapeutically, but not in the powder form. Not until pharmaceutical companies release like .5/1/2mg tablets of this stuff, If that'll ever happen...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

martyboi said:


> i bought some phenazepam for myself to try out and i'm actually enjoying it. I took about 5 or 6mg...*just eye-balled it. because i didn't have a scale and injested it orally about 6 hours ago.* I would be VERY careful if you choose to do this, because a good therapeutic dose is about .5mg-1mg and that is really difficult to work with. If you can find a way to measure that you'll probably be dealing with just a few grains of powder...nothing more.
> 
> I'm feeling very relaxed at the moment. If i had to compare it to another benzo i'd compare it to a non-benzo like zolpidem but without the weirdness and hallucinations and obviously very VERY long acting...I'm pretty functional at the moment but i could see if i had taken any more i might be on the verge of blacking out.
> 
> To those who are curious about it....If you have any trouble controlling your intake of doctor-prescribed benzos, then don't even **** with this stuff. I think phenazepam CAN be used therapeutically, but not in the powder form. Not until pharmaceutical companies release like .5/1/2mg tablets of this stuff, If that'll ever happen...


This is gonna end up funny one of the days(or ugly).

Make sure to film all the crazy **** youll be doing as you wont remember it and i'm interested in a good laugh.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah eyeballing a dose with this stuff is asking for trouble, I've been reading up about it online a bit and I've heard stories of people blacking out for up to a week with no memory of anything they did, people totalling cars, waking up in jail etc. etc. This stuff is not to be played with, don't even think about taking it unless you have an accurate mg scale


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

What's eye-balling?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jim_morrison said:


> What's eye-balling?


Measering the dose without a scale, basicly gueswork.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

****. okay...so i made it through my first night on phenazepam. yesterday i was forced to talk to someone over the phone about a missing internet bill, and i handled that suprisingly well...i paid the bill. and when i was asked "are you alright sir?" i just responded. "I was just in a pretty serious accident and i'm recovering from a brain injury so sometimes i slur my words when i talk right now. and he was very sympathetic. I don't think i could pull that off face to face though, so i'm gonna drink some coffee and hopefully sober up a bit before I go to my court -ordered narcotics anononymous group which is in a few hours. oh boy...


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

martyboi said:


> ****. okay...so i made it through my first night on phenazepam. yesterday i was forced to talk to someone over the phone about a missing internet bill, and i handled that suprisingly well...i paid the bill. and when i was asked "are you alright sir?" i just responded. "I was just in a pretty serious accident and i'm recovering from a brain injury so sometimes i slur my words when i talk right now. and he was very sympathetic. I don't think i could pull that off face to face though, so i'm gonna drink some coffee and hopefully sober up a bit before I go to my court -ordered narcotics anononymous group which is in a few hours. oh boy...


haha classic. you should have mentioned about how you lost both your legs and function in 1 arm.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

one thing i should also mention. i'm taking this with memantine and piracetam. That combo keeps my tolerance low and prevents amnesia from setting in. I'm on a very high dose and surprisingly i remember everything thats happened in the last 20 hours....even though i'm about as disinhibited and functional as a drunk who just knocked back 10 or 12 shots. Luckily, my license has been suspended until april so i don't have to worry about crashing my car or killing people. Thats why i'm doing this. Anyone who drives or has many responsibilities (jobs, kids, lots of relationships) i wouldn't risk it!


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

podizzle said:


> haha classic. you should have mentioned about how you lost both your legs and function in 1 arm.


hahhaha i'm actually conscious enough to know that thatd be pushing my luck


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

lol, it does't sound like it's a very good substance at all either therapeutically or recreationally


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

martyboi said:


> ****. okay...so i made it through my first night on phenazepam. yesterday i was forced to talk to someone over the phone about a missing internet bill, and i handled that suprisingly well...i paid the bill. and when i was asked "are you alright sir?" i just responded. "I was just in a pretty serious accident and i'm recovering from a brain injury so sometimes i slur my words when i talk right now. and he was very sympathetic. I don't think i could pull that off face to face though, so i'm gonna drink some coffee and hopefully sober up a bit before *I go to my court -ordered narcotics anononymous group which is in a few hours. oh boy...*


How did that go? lol


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> How did that go? lol


surprisingly well. i just managed to stay under the rarar...didn't meet any new people, didn't do anytalking that wouldve given away my lack of sobreity. So i took like an hour long bathroom break and explorered the building i was in for like a half hour tresspassing in territorry i had no business being in. and then i finally nodded off on a bench somewhere where i waited for the meeting to end. after that i got my signature and i was out of there. Nodody had a clue the state i was in, which was good otherwise they probably would have made me stay and talk to a sponsor about gettig clean. do as soon as it ended i was out of there.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

on another note regarding my phenazepam usage, idk why... but ever since i started taking it. i have developed a thick british accent. I was born and raised in america and i'm not around british people very much but now i ' have an unconrollable urge to say everything in proper english. It caught me of guard today as this bum told me he could make my pants in to shorts so i gave them to him and the the wanker bloody butchered them...mh most experensive pair of denim and now im here now lookin like a bleeding ******. getting hit on by other guys. another reason to take caution with phenazepam. this **** will creep up up on you. use with caution. bring a can of pepper spray with you...or maybe a knife


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, if you use the words "bum" and "pants" in that context, you probably still have a lot to learn aboiut the way of the English... lol.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Well the more i take i, the more well versed i become in the english language. i know its a very strange phenomenon. but for now i've decicided to sack it .its very dangerous, and i've already blackout once, who know what i was doing...I think i tried to sell my mom some white gurl this morning. and i was tryig convince her it was the purest **** in town....but obviously she declined anddidn't think that was very funny. Now i'm just trying to sleep this off. My god, it really does last a long time. I took 2 200mg caffeine pills when i woke up this morning and yet i still slept most of the day, waking up into a drunken/speedy state. i can hardly walk straight. My goal right now is to make to tomorrow morning clear headed and functional but well see.....

""""****k phenazepam"""

thats all i got say about this ****


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

lol

I knew this was gonna happen, even the more experienced drug users end up binning it.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

what I don't get is why this stuff is readily available to anyone with the internet without a prescription and yet other better and safer benzo's are such a pain in the *** to get hold of


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats the result of the stupid war on drugs.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah, and now with all the research chemicals that keep getting churned out there are probably more drugs on the internet than on the streets, and no one knows the long term effects of them. I love Bill Hick's bit on the war on drugs: "George Bush says 'we are losing the war on drugs'. Well you know what that implies? There's a war going on, and people on drugs are winning it! Well what does that tell you about drugs? Some smart, creative motherf*ckers on that side."


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Hehehe, great quote!

Yeah after the MDMA drought (wich was caused by a huge destruction of saffrole by the united nations) mephedrone got really popular and now there's a huge load of scumbags pumping out dodgy rc's just to get money, the war only makes things worse if anything. Altough i do like to see many new RC's.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

nork123 said:


> what I don't get is why this stuff is readily available to anyone with the internet without a prescription and yet other better and safer benzo's are such a pain in the *** to get hold of


Regular benzos really aren't hard to find on the net... In fact I could probably find vendor for them much more quickly than for phenazepam.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

all the places I've looked you need a prescription, I guess I just haven't been looking hard enough or looking in the wrong places


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Nah, benzos are soooo easy to buy without a script on the net.


----------



## DrWompenstein (Aug 18, 2011)

*Phenazepam Saved my Life*

I have been taking xanax for 11 years at dosages between 2-4mgs per day. I have never had a prescription. My source for xanax is gone and after seeing 5 different doctors, none of them would prescribe the drug to me. I had a seizure and then couldn't sleep for three days. I did some research and ordered this drug and a mg scale, both overnighted. No sleep again for the fourth day and I'm pretty sure that I am dying in several ways. Luckily i got more xanax on the fifth day (the same day the phenazepam arrived, but there have been at least 10 occasions that I ran out of xanax and used 5mgs of phenazepam in substitute. No seizures, no withdrawals and no terrible memory loss as has been reported. Now I have the peace of mind that I won't die when I run out xanax. This drug is very dangerous and should not be mixed with other benzos. Also, the I would like to give a big F U to the medical field for keeping me in this terrible cycle. To sum up, this drug is extremely valuable for someone like me who needs some type of benzo attached to my GABAa receptor every day to function.


----------

